
Lawsuit: Hertz vs. Accenture, $32m+ [pdf] - noeltock
https://regmedia.co.uk/2019/04/23/hertz-accenture-website.pdf
======
noeltock
After Accenture put on an impressive, one-day presentation for the Hertz team
that included a demonstration of the transformed Hertz digital experience,
Hertz selected Accenture to design, build, test, and deploy Hertz’s new
website and mobile applications (or “apps”).

39\. Accenture’s code for the AEM component (the content management system
that allows Hertz to create, edit, and change the content on its websites) was
seriously flawed as well. The coding and file structure were not based upon
the Adobe AEM archetype, which made the application unreliable and difficult
to maintain, as well as making future updates challenging and inefficient.

40\. Accenture’s Java code did not follow the Java standard, displayed poor
logic, and was poorly written and difficult to maintain.

